# Name these wheels..



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

What are these early audi 4000 wheels named? (circa 1980)








Does anyone have any better (read color) pictures of these wheels on their car?
thanks!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (jonny_breakz)*

Cookie Cutter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I loved the ones I had on my 5+5. I WISH they made Cookie Cutters in 4x108...I'd have them on my 87.5...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (duandcc)*

Oh, you wanted a pic...here's my former car with stock Cookie Cutters...


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (duandcc)*

thanks for the info and the pic..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that is not the actual name for them ...I guess then didnt really name factory wheels back in the day...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (jonny_breakz)*

Cookie Cutter sounds good to me. Personally I think they are hideous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (jonny_breakz)*

fuches ?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (MFZERO)*

Everybody I've talked to calls the Cookie Cutters. Fuchs is a brand, and the "Cookie Cutter" rims were made by ronal...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (duandcc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my boss said that they are cookie cutters ( tho they are different than the Porsche cookie cutters he pointed out)


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my boss said that they are cookie cutters ( tho they are different than the Porsche cookie cutters he pointed out)

yes deffinatly...I dig um.....rare around these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (jonny_breakz)*

I've always heard them refered to as the early "snowflake" rims. Not sure of the actual trade name though. 
J.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (84cgtturbo)*

Yeah, that what I used to call them too...that is until somebody told me that snowflake rims are the rims that came on some VWs:


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (duandcc)*

Yes...the snowflakes in the pic above are the mki and early mkii gti wheels....
similar ..yet differnt


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (jonny_breakz)*

Are the wheels on the 2+2 13"s or 14"s?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (DubinBuffalo)*

You mean the 5+5? Those were 13"...they did make 14" cookie cutters, they came on the 81 (very rare) & 83 Coupes (predicessor to the Coupe GT)...


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Yeah, that what I used to call them too...that is until somebody told me that snowflake rims are the rims that came on some VWs:









WTF ive never seen those with centercaps!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Name these wheels.. (glibobbo21)*

neither have I


----------

